# Polyphony technicalities



## steph01

Is there a name for this sort of thing other than "that bit at the end"?


----------



## Nate Miller

I've sang Liturgical music for some time now, and I've never heard any specific term for that. It is a "cadence" and the bit you highlighted is a "suspension" in the first alto part. 

maybe I'm making the question harder than it is. I don't know of a term for a 4-3 suspension at a cadence in polyphonic music, but it happens a lot, so there could very well be one. 

but it might be that the term you are looking for is simply a "suspension"


----------



## EdwardBast

Nate Miller said:


> but it might be that the term you are looking for is simply a "suspension"


That could be right. Or Steph might be referring more specifically to the use of a standard rhythmic figure in treating suspensions at a final cadence. If so, I don't have a name for that.


----------



## EdwardBast

Oh wait. It's an ornamented anticipation on a weak beat of the suspension's resolution on a strong beat?


----------



## Xinver

Ab = suspension
F = neighbor tone


----------



## Vasks

Nate Miller said:


> I don't know of a term for a 4-3 suspension at a cadence in polyphonic music, but it happens a lot, so there could very well be one.


There is a name!!! It's the "Cliched Suspension". You know the one that's used way too often in contemporary Christian music. The one that appears every fourth bar...LOL!!!


----------



## Nate Miller

Vasks said:


> There is a name!!! It's the "Cliched Suspension". You know the one that's used way too often in contemporary Christian music. The one that appears every fourth bar...LOL!!!


that one I think actually has a term: I've heard it called the "A-men cadence"


----------



## martonic

Yes, the amen cadence. It's a minimal ornament. The last three notes G - F - G are the same as they would be in a fully executed ornament such as B♭ A♭ B♭ A♭ B♭ A♭ - G - F - G which would be a standard instrumental cadence (cadence = conclusion).


----------

